# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  (♥) لمن يريد الزواج .. للرجل ... للمرأة (♥)

## Destroyer

بعد الصلاة على رسول الله ... اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان الى يوم الدين ...

لدي اليوم محاضرات الصحيح لم اسمعها بعد لكن سوف اسمعها معكم ... بدايتها رائعة كعادته دائما موقع طريق الايمان يقدم الفائدة للشباب .. واجمل المحاضرات 

الموضع الذي يحمله هذا الموضوع (في نظري) هو اهم شيء في هذه الدنيا بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة .... 

من منا لا يعرف فوائد الزواج ... ومن منا ينكر ان آدم عليه السلام لم يسعد بالجنة لوحده الا عندما خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى له حواء 

انها الفطرة السليمة والحب الحقيقي والسعادة الحقيقية رغم المشاق ورغم المسؤوليات 


اذا كنت جدي وعندك الرغبة الحقيقي فأكيد هذا ما سوف يدعوك لسماع المحاضرات 

محاضرات للإستاذ : فؤاد صالح جزاه الله كل خير 

نبدأ بسم الله 

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
الجزء الأول لمن يريد الزواج - للرجل: 
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=




رابط الحفظ

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
الجزء الثاني لمن يريد الزواج - للمرأة :
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=



رابط الحفظ 

دعـــــ(^.^)ــــــواتـــــ(^.^)ــــكم

*/*\* . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . . | . */*\*

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ajluni top

تسلم اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير  :Eh S(15): 
ان شالله بحفظهم بس النت هسه ضعيف شوي

----------


## Destroyer

خنساء فلسطين الله يبارك فيك على الدعوة وان شاء الله في ميزانك ايضا 
عجلوني توب الله يسلمك واتمنى ان تتذكر الموضوع وتنزل المحاضرات وبعدين بس الف خير يعني ما بصير زيادة شوي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## منار المومني

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## Destroyer

> بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


*وفيك اختي وفي ميزانك ايضا ان شاء الله*

----------


## بنت الخليج

جزاك الله كل الخير موضوع مهم جدا لك شاب وفتاه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هبه طلفاح

الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## العالي عالي

جازاك الله كل خير مشكور على المحاضرة الجميلة والقيمة

----------


## بدون تعليق

جزاك الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو نعيم

جزاك الله كل خير 
المحاضرة لم اسمعها ولكن من رد الاعضاء على موضوع بين بانه جميلة ومفيده

----------


## راقي

على طوووووووووووووول هذا الرد 


لماذا ما تتركو المواضيع للخير دون تسجيل  :Bl (12):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## cardiac

شــــــــكرا

----------


## cardiac

شــــــــكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## cardiac

شــــــــكرا 3

----------


## cardiac

شــــــــكرا 4

----------

